# IR Attempts



## Mohain (May 20, 2007)

First attempts at IR with my 30D. Got a Kood IR filter to fit in the Cokin P filter holder but too much light is let in and reflects from the lens front and all the dust on the filter so I blue-tac'ed it directly to the ring adapor with a 'circle' of Blu-tac to get a light tight (ish) fit between the filter & the lens.

Anyway, the filter is pretty weak, I shot everything at 400iso and the results aren't great. Will try with a Hoya filter but the 72mm filters are V pretty expensive and I'm pretty spent out at the mo! When I have a spare few hundred I'll get a 350D converted 

















TFL,

Mohain


----------



## WNK (May 20, 2007)

Very cool.  They have an eerie sort of tone to them.  I think that the second is my favourite... the clouds look really neat.


----------



## Arch (May 20, 2007)

number2 is stunning.... i think they came out great, i wondered what that filter was like. :thumbup:


----------



## doenoe (May 20, 2007)

wow these look pretty different then then the normal IR shots i make. The trees arent as white and stuff. But this looks awesome, really it does


----------



## Mohain (May 21, 2007)

Cheers folks. I think I need to experiment a bit more with this filter set up and/or get a Hoya and see how that goes


----------



## terri (May 21, 2007)

doenoe said:


> wow these look pretty different then then the normal IR shots i make. The trees arent as white and stuff. But this looks awesome, really it does


Agreed; they don't have a "classic" IR look to them....more like a #25 or #29 red filter over B&W film, showing dramatic contrast. These images are really sharp and I love the cloud movement you captured. How long were these exposures? Did you add the vignetting using PS?


----------



## Mohain (May 21, 2007)

Hi Terri,

The filter certainly doesn't seem to be as strong as the Hoya or equiv. I just have to learn how to make the most of the equipment I have  Exposures are 20 to 25s, there is a certain amount on vignetting straight from the camera but I have added a little more.


----------



## terri (May 21, 2007)

Mohain said:


> Hi Terri,
> 
> The filter certainly doesn't seem to be as strong as the Hoya or equiv. I just have to learn how to make the most of the equipment I have  Exposures are 20 to 25s, there is a certain amount on vignetting straight from the camera but I have added a little more.


I like it. I keep studying the second one; it almost looks like a Lensbaby shot - more than likely due to the position of the clouds. Nice series. :thumbup:


----------



## MrMatthieu (May 21, 2007)

Oh yes n 2 is very nice :thumbup: 

I have never tried such filter but the results is quite amazing


----------



## Tangerini (May 21, 2007)

I agree they don't have the typical IR look, but they are really wonderful.
I'm leaning toward the 2nd and 3rd, but I have a thing for creepy looking trees


----------



## jlbrew3 (May 21, 2007)

I've been playing around with IR recently, and these shots are stunning! Beautiful work.


----------



## Alex_B (May 21, 2007)

Blu-tac on optical gear? scary! 

I really like the last two! that tree and the clouds, quite dramatic.


----------



## Mohain (May 22, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> Blu-tac on optical gear? scary!


 
Needs must! 

The only Blu-tac touching optical gear was on the cheap £18 filter so no biggie. 

Thanks very much for the comments, they're encouraging and prompting me to try more


----------



## ShootHoops (May 22, 2007)

Great shots. I pick #2 also.


----------



## schumionbike (May 22, 2007)

Very neat, I like them all.  The second one is the best in my opinion.  The relationship between the tree and the cloud was perfect in the second one.


----------



## AIRIC (May 22, 2007)

Wow!

Eric


----------



## Mohain (May 23, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the comments folks


----------



## fightheheathens (May 23, 2007)

really nice!


----------

